

NReduce November Online Demo Day Now On - joemellin
http://nreduce.com/nstars/4-November-2012

======
joemellin
Awesome! Thanks HN Peeps!

Demo Day is Over :)

If you are a founder and want to join nReduce check out nReduce.com

~~~
ashcairo
Definitely recommend, I've been with nReduce for about 16 weeks now, and I've
found it really useful publicly setting yourself weekly targets that you
actually need to deliver for.

Plus the guys who run it are great.

------
joemellin
Pretty Excited to introduct

Clef - MultiPlay.io - whathavei - The Canny Group

Great founders!

------
rentalanimal
yes

~~~
joemellin
no

